# 'Must See' TV?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

'Wild' HD Moments...

The "good" news: Those who get their kicks seeing young coeds lose their inhibitions
for the video cameras now have the opportunity to see everything even more clearly.

"Girls Gone Wild: Sexiest Moments Ever 2" will be released Dec. 11 on Blu-ray and
HD DVD, retailing for about 25 bucks. Producer Joe Francis says the new video is
"the ultimate collection of the wildest and sexiest footage we've ever caught on tape."
It is unclear whether actual HD cameras were used.

The bad news: This doesn't help one bit in deciding who will win the HD format war.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

And the winner for "least likely to benefit from the advanced resolution of next-generation DVDs is...


----------



## countysky (Aug 27, 2007)

It's funny to think that the Blue Ray/HD DVD war is hinging on the porn industry. You better believe that studios are waiting on the porn industry to decide which bandwagon to commit to.:lol:

CountySky
Satellite Internet


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

countysky said:


> It's funny to think that the Blue Ray/HD DVD war is hinging on the porn industry. You better believe that studios are waiting on the porn industry to decide which bandwagon to commit to.:lol:
> 
> CountySky
> Satellite Internet


I think that this issue has no relevance to who wins the format war. Porn is much more widespread and easy to obtain for people to only buy it on whatever HD format it is available on. Back when porn chose VHS, that was about the only way to actually get it, but now you can get porn anywhere in minutes.


----------



## countysky (Aug 27, 2007)

Snoofie said:


> I think that this issue has no relevance to who wins the format war. Porn is much more widespread and easy to obtain for people to only buy it on whatever HD format it is available on. Back when porn chose VHS, that was about the only way to actually get it, but now you can get porn anywhere in minutes.


You make a good point - the internet has kind of stolen VHS and DVD's thunder. It's just more convenient and, well, easier to hide:lol:

~CountySky~
Cheap Satellite Internet


----------

